# Mammogram for IVF -HELP



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everyone,

has anyone had or does anyone know of anywhere that will do a mammogram for IVF in the uk?

The reason Im asking for those of you who dont know is that it is a leagl requirement for IVF with ED in moscow at AV. The problem is I cant get it done as most clinics in the UK will only offer an xray when they have a referral from a doctor with a reason. This means as mine is exploratory and Im under the age of 40 it is not normal (in their eyes) for me to have this in the UK. 

My Consul at Care has tried referring me as he says what they are doing in refusing me is not allowed, as the rules of the HFEA are that doctors who refer do not need to give a reson on the referral form BUT the hospitals do not see it this way and wont budge. Meanwhile Im stuck.

any help would be very gratefully received.

This is not a problem for those of you going to AV for the first consul as they do it for you then but as I have bypassed this as I have all other tests it is for me...

Many Thanks


Lesley xx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Lesleyjane,

Is is possible to arrange to have the mamogram done whilst you are in Moscow? It would probably be cheaper than paying for it to be done privately in the UK as well.

Helen
x


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hello everyone,

many thanks for the reply radnor and to all those of you who iM'd me and text me..where would I be without my FF's    You are all so kind..

Well the good news is I have had a break through! At last hooray. I am having an ultrsound instead - AV will accept this and the hospital have agreed to it. I am so very releived...

For those of you who may be worried about this and were thinking of going to AV and bypassing the first appointment, dont worry you can also have it at The Portland in London, they mailed me too today and have agreed to it...so alls well that ends well..

The funny thing is the hospital (in Manchester) told me all the directors had a meeting yesterday about me and my xray and complaint..good to know us FF's questioning all these ridiculous rules can make a difference sometimes eh  

Nite note,

lesley xxx


----------

